# Cetane improver - facts



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I thought I’d share some information about cetane improver because there’s so much misinformation out there. 

By far, the most common cetane improver out there is a chemical called 2-Ethylhexyl Nitrate or otherwise known as 2-EHN. There are others, but there presence as a cetane improver in industry is virtually non-existent, so it doesn’t even warrant further discussion. 

2-EHN is used by all the oil companies to increase cetane number. Adding additional 2-EHN to your fuel will improve the cetane number further, but in order to get a 10 point rise, you will need to mix it at a ratio of 250:1 for diesel:2-EHN. This is according to Sandia National Laboratory - you can look it up. Therefore on 80 litres of diesel you will need to add almost 300mL of pure 2-EHN. Must off-the-shelf diesel additives do not have that much in the entire bottle. Don’t be fooled by brands offered as a “concentrate”. 

Most brands I’ve researched have less than 15% 2-EHN. Powerservice for example, has 1-5% and therefore at their recommended dose levels you will have no significant improvement in cetane number, and certainly not enough to affect cold starts, fuel economy, or soot reduction. The highest content in a consumer product that I have come across is Opti-lube Boost, which has 70%, but again, at their recommended doses, you won’t achieve that coveted 10 point rise. 

2-EHN acts as a catalyst to start the ignition process earlier, thus improving combustion and ensuring you get a complete burn. This will make your engine more responsive, achieve better fuel economy, and produce less soot. In order to get these benefits, you must get sufficient dose levels and that is a difficult task when most products have such low content. 

Cetane number reaches its maximum benefit between 55 and 60, where exceeding this will do no harm, but also provide no further benefit. A 10 point rise gets you into that sweet spot for most pump fuel, so that is the number I target. Most pump fuels are around 45, but this is neither guaranteed nor consistent. 

So what do I do? Well, I’m a little OCD about it, I buy 5-gallon pails of 2-EHN and transfer it into small dose-sized bottles with my fuel lubricant additive or I add it directly into my 300-gallon storage tank. This, I have found, is the only economically viable method - as well as practical for actually volume of additive to pour in your tank. 

So those are my thoughts. Now before anyone pipes in to challenge me, I would like to see some scientific evidence that my claims are indeed incorrect. I haven’t really cited my references here, because I generally think that bores people, and it serves no purpose unless people actually check them for themselves. 

For the record, I’m not trying to sell anything here, but if other people want to try out higher dosing, I will gladly sell them some of mine, because I can appreciate that not everyone is willing to buy minimum bulk quantities (4 x 5-gallon pails). Alternatively, you can try Opti-lube boost, which can be bought on Amazon in smaller quantities, and dose at about 300 -350ml for 70 litres of diesel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Marc,

Recently, the TF Administrator was looking for writers to produce articles for the forum.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes, I recall that. Time is the key issue. I'm at my computer all day everyday, so I can whip out quick statements like above, but writing an article gets a little too demanding. I work in corporate tax, so the next few months get progressively busier until June 30. But you never know, I might find some time.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you have name of North American supplier. Cummins recommends Power Service CONCENTRATED+CETANE BOOST FORMULA – 1:1,500 TREATMENT RATIO, because of the lubrication enhancer required in US diesels, but ashless two stroke oil works even better as a lube. Finding cost effective 2-Ethylhexyl nitrate has been a challenge. I go through 9,600 gallons of ultra low sulfur diesel every month from April through harvest.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

PM sent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

RC Wells said:


> Do you have name of North American supplier. Cummins recommends Power Service CONCENTRATED+CETANE BOOST FORMULA – 1:1,500 TREATMENT RATIO, because of the lubrication enhancer required in US diesels, but ashless two stroke oil works even better as a lube. Finding cost effective 2-Ethylhexyl nitrate has been a challenge. I go through 9,600 gallons of ultra low sulfur diesel every month from April through harvest.


RC, I would hate to have your fuel bill!!!
I use Amsoil Cetane boost here in Canada and if I mix it at 1:640 (1qt to 160gals)it raises the cetane by 7 points. The cost (5gal pail) adds about 7 cents/US Gal. I'm not sure if I'm converting the currency correctly though, LOL, but it gives you some idea...
It seems to work great at this ratio for me but then our diesel here is at 47/50 points cetane. (and I'm biased as I am an Amsoil dealer 331384)
Thanks,
Dutchy


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey Dutchy,

I’m an Amsoil dealer too. I hate to tell you, but Amsoil’s cetane boost claims are overstated. You need to dose at 125:1 to get a 10 point increase. At the recommended dose you’re going to get about a 3-point rise.


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

marc_hanna said:


> Hey Dutchy,
> 
> I’m an Amsoil dealer too. I hate to tell you, but Amsoil’s cetane boost claims are overstated. You need to dose at 125:1 to get a 10 point increase. At the recommended dose you’re going to get about a 3-point rise.


Marc, how do you figure? If you are correct did you ever talk to Amsoil about their mix ratio? If so, what was their response? 
Thanks,
Dutchy


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It’s stated right in their sds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Actually, I just checked again, and they have an updated one, compared to the one I have on file. They now claim 80-100% 2-EHN. So I guess they upped their game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Assuming 100% 2-EHN, your dose rate should be 250:1. My apologies for the previous out of date info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

Marc,
_The highest content in a consumer product that I have come across is Opti-lube Boost, which has 70%, but again, at their recommended doses, you won’t achieve that coveted 10 point rise._

There you go...It's important to stay up-to-date, both as a company and as a consumer! It's good to see a company like Amsoil, that likes to promote as being one of the best, make changes to stay at the leading edge of lubrication. It's good for the consumer! That's why I find it difficult, not impossible though, to change to another brand. Would be interesting now to see how the price point compares...

Thanks,
Dutchy


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The Amsoil is competitively priced to the Opti-lube, but they’re both $100 more on a 5-gallon pail than I’m currently paying for 100% 2-EHN. 

I agree, one has to stay current. Amsoil may not have actually changed their formula, maybe just disclosed more accurate info in their sds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

